# what do i need to open a store/boutique buisness wise?



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

I am an artist and i custom handpainted shirts one by one so each shirt i do is one of a kind,but what im here to ask is that i want to open up a shop/boutique where i can sell my shirts and products but i do not know what i need to get buisness wise... permits,lisences,tax id's.please let me know if you know i really need help and the best way to go about doing so.I would like to know the cost of this type of stuff too....please help......


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

To open up a shop/boutique is expensive. Depending on what location you are looking at (in Philly or the suburbs?; in a shopping mall, strip mall, or a stand alone store?), you could be looking at anything from $2,000-$15,000 a month in rent. Plus you'll need inventory and other overhead like insurance, employees, etc. If you are seriously considering this, and have the money to spend on it, then don't nickel and dime the startup of your business. Contact an accountant and an attorney and learn all about properly setting up a business. I know that may seem daunting, but it is necessary. If you are going to buy or rent retail space, you will need to sign a contract and will want an attorney involved. If you are going to sell from a retail space, you will need to collect and report sales tax as well as pay income tax, so you will need an accountant.


----------



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

well maybe i didnt ask the question the right way..sorry..i need to know what papers i need as in tax id's,permits what kind of permits,business license type stuff....anyone know which comes first too.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Generally, you would register your business (dba, llc or corp), then apply for a tax id #, then apply for tax exemption or a resellers certificate.

Check out these sites for some good info:
PA Open For Business
Starting a Business in Pennsylvania | Business.gov

Hope this helps.


----------



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

thanks i will give it a look over.


----------



## Jeepwidow (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree with Tim in that you should get your business set up first: llc or dba, get an EIN number. 

If your just starting out, do numerous things at the stame time. Set up a website and sell online, pound the pavement and go to shop owners to sell your clothing. If your clothing has a theme attend craft/art fairs, write a blog and join forums. Do anything to get your shop name out in the public. 

Once you've got momentum and making money, then you can consider having your own shop. But until then, start out slowly and reinvest any money you make back into your company. 

Good Luck!


----------



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

i have a site,i do put the name out as much as possible,i sell to stores everything and anything can.i just wanted to know how i can go about opening a shop thats it.i do facebook,myspace,twitter all of that ....if you have time you can look me up and see what im about its pretty cool handmade shirts but anyway thanks everyone for all your input and all.....


----------

